# Tips on Teaching "Bias" in a University



## amishrockstar (Aug 21, 2009)

*Any suggestions on teaching "bias" in a secular university?
What kind of activities could we do?

I want to show that we all have a "bias" --certain presuppositions when we come to any argument. Should there be a lesson that comes before teaching "bias" or is that the logical starting point in teaching argumentative essays. 

Thanks*


----------

